# LOST CELL PHONE hurry answer please



## Dreusx (Jul 25, 2006)

My teacher told me that there was a thing to where you can locate where your cell phone is.
He used it to find his mother in london once.....

I need help because a friend of mine lost is cell phone.......he is going to be in deeeeep crap.
I need help asap if anyone knows how to do it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You mentioned your teacher finding someone in London (England?). Is your friend in the UK and have a GPS enabled phone?

http://www.followus.co.uk/homeusers.html


----------



## Dreusx (Jul 25, 2006)

Well not exactly. My teacher here in ohio found his mom lost in london england. My friend is in the US in northeast ohio. Lost it somewhere in a huge park.
I dont know if he has a GPS enabled phone but is there anyway to find it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd call the cellphone company and get it disabled. I doubt you'll find it unless you have a very good idea where it is. If you're law enforcement, you can use the GPS to find it, but other than that, it's not going to happen in the US.


----------

